# A very proud moment for Tyson and I



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Since we first brought Ty home from the pound he has had some mild leash reaction to dogs, nothing major just hackles up posturing and growling- no lunging or going full out barking mad. I have been working on this since day one, giving him a light pop on the leash when he goes to growl at another dog passing by which stops the issue immediatly and i have been walking him by a crazy golden that lives up the street, he is always secured in his yard but the minute he sees tyson he comes out swinging lol so we walk by alot and tyson does not bother to even venture a reaction anymore bc it is old news golden now- same dog, same antics. Well, today i was in the middle of cleaning and my sons school called and Evan had ripped a hole in his pants so i had to bring him new ones, we only have one car so i leashed tyson up and began to head over to the school. On our way past one house not on our street a black lab mix came charging out of the garage and down the driveway onto the road losing its mind! I put tyson into a sit and i blocked the dog from snapping at his face and calmly walked to the other side of the street and Tyson had ZERO reaction! nothing he sat on command he did not bark or raise his hackles and he totally ignored it while we walked away. It was such a wonderful moment and i am so very proud of the work we have done together


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You should be proud. He let you take control of the situation and trusted you enough to do so. He knows who has his back


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic shows how hard you both have worked. Tyson you are great. I think you both deserve a great treat.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

good job!!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Way to go Tyson.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yay Tyson!!!!


----------

